# W} Vampire counts and tomb kings H} Daemons and chaos marines



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm after anything to do with vampire counts or tomb kings. I have the following armies to trade daemons of chaos and chaos space marines.

For daemons i have 10 daemonettes, partially built hellflayer and 5 seekers for trade

Chaos let me know what you need and ill have a look I know I have 3 obliterators up for trade.

Thanks for looking, UK only

Gothic


----------

